# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  BG's training/bf loss thread

## BG

Right now Im looking to drop some bf while maintaining my strength and size on 150mgs of trt only. Ive cut down the intensity and how heavy Im lifting because I cut food down and focusing on cardio to cut bf.

Sat

Legs/abs/cardio

Stretching/hannging

Cardio-1.5 miles of HIIT elliptical. I start at 7 mph for 30sec then 1 minute at 10+mph and do this back and forth for 1.5 miles.

Legs:

Front single leg extensions, light with pause.
Single leg calves on horizontal leg press
Single leg kneeling ham curls
V-squat
Deads

45 degree sit ups
Knee lifts
Ball crunch's

Cardio-Same elliptical as before but 6 minutes of step, starting at level 6 and going up a level every minute.

----------


## MuscleScience

Im in the same boat need to drop some BF. Look forward to seeing your log.

----------


## BG

> I’m in the same boat need to drop some BF. Look forward to seeing your log.


Thanks MS, I cant gain without eating and when I really get eating its hard to control, I dont eat bad but it ends up being to much because Im not cycling. We will get it back down, start a log so you have to stick with it.....thats what this is for  :Wink:

----------


## MuscleScience

> Thanks MS, I cant gain without eating and when I really get eating its hard to control, I dont eat bad but it ends up being to much because Im not cycling. We will get it back down, start a log so you have to stick with it.....thats what this is for


I have one, it’s already upto 16 pages, but thanks for caring  :LOL:

----------


## BG

> I have one, it’s already upto 16 pages, but thanks for caring


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha fuck I forgot!!!! I thought you guys were just bull shitting in there  :Wink:

----------


## Obs

:Aapostpics:

----------


## MuscleScience

> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha fuck I forgot!!!! I thought you guys were just bull shitting in there


Yeah, I log stuff and everything. Sometimes it’s not even made up!

----------


## BG

> 


I tried to take a few quick mirror pics this morning for you but they were crap, Ill get some soon.

----------


## BG

Sun morning Cardio/Arms

Cardio-1.5 miles in under 10 min on elliptical on level 10

Preacher curls
Straight bar push in fronts
Single arm sitting compound concentration curls
Single arms cable push downs
Hammer db's front and side chest
Db kick backs with body weight dips on flat bench feet on chair

Cardio-1.5 miles of interval elliptical 7 mph 30 sec/1 min 11+ mph 
7 min of step starting at level 6 30 sec shorts step/30 sec long step end of every min go up a level

Abs/stretch

----------


## BG

A few of Mrs.BG for the time being  :Smilie: 

OK one crappy one of me, but something for now.

----------


## MuscleScience

> A few of Mrs.BG for the time being 
> 
> OK one crappy one of me, but something for now.


Looking thick man, and the Mrs is cut up!

----------


## BG

> Looking thick man, and the Mrs is cut up!


Thanks pal, as far as Mrs.BG........thats why Im doing so much cardio  :Wink:  Her shoulders are striated, she looks real good for 39.

----------


## almostgone

> Thanks pal, as far as Mrs.BG........thats why Im doing so much cardio  *Her shoulders are striated, she looks real good for 39*.


Shit, buddy, she is practically diced!!!!



I didn't know you needed some bf. I'll gladly give you some of mine.  :Smilie: 


JK, buddy!  :Wink: 

Also, your pic looks good, too.  :Smilie:

----------


## Chicagotarsier

I am a tard. I saw the Mrs pics and thought they were yours (I live in china...she is bigger then the Asian guys in the gym) and was like...fuck..if he needs to lose bf then i need a butcher to fillet me.

You are looking good. Biceps look beefier then Hulk Hogan!

----------


## BG

> I am a tard. I saw the Mrs pics and thought they were yours (I live in china...she is bigger then the Asian guys in the gym) and was like...fuck..if he needs to lose bf then i need a butcher to fillet me.
> 
> You are looking good. Biceps look beefier then Hulk Hogan!


Thanks!

----------


## kelkel

You two look great BG! 

ps: I'll speak for everyone when I say we'd rather see more pics of the wife.......

----------


## BG

> You two look great BG! 
> 
> ps: I'll speak for everyone when I say we'd rather see more pics of the wife.......


Thanks Kel for all your help! As far as the pics I'll let her know your looking for more  :Wink:

----------


## ghettoboyd

> A few of Mrs.BG for the time being 
> 
> OK one crappy one of me, but something for now.


fuck bro, looking great... now I feel tiny... ya' prick lol....

----------


## BG

> fuck bro, looking great... now I feel tiny... ya' prick lol....


Thanks brother  :Smilie:

----------


## BG

Off Day! 

Stretch/pushups/abwheel

----------


## Obs

> You two look great BG! 
> 
> ps: I'll speak for everyone when I say we'd rather see more pics of the wife.......


Not so fast kel...

----------


## MuscleScience

> Off Day! 
> 
> Stretch/pushups/abwheel


Ab wheel, sure you didn’t mean wheel of cheese?  :LOL:

----------


## kelkel

> Thanks Kel for all your help! As far as the pics I'll let her know your looking for more



Great! Just have her text me......

----------


## BG

> Great! Just have her text me......


Its all or nothing.....you take her or leave her......no in between :Smilie: 




> Ab wheel, sure you didn’t mean wheel of cheese?


hahaha if you only knew what I ate last night........ i'm calling it a re-feed night !

----------


## NACH3

You look great BG - and your wife is fukin shreddicated!!! Dayum! Make a good couple it's awesome when you can train with your wife/in my case soon to be fiance' but it's a rarity when both know what they're doing and it does t get in the way! 

What's your target bf and I'm assuming weight will play a much smaller roll in what your doing??

----------


## BG

Thanks pal. I never weigh myself, never really mattered much. If I'm eating right and training it's all I can do nowadays. I'm going to get down just in the single digits, I hold fat in my low back and chest. That's what I'm looking to get rid of, it's been around for to long now  :Wink:  last to go.

----------


## kelkel

> Thanks pal. I never weigh myself, never really mattered much.



Exactly how I've always felt. The mirror is far more important. No damn scales on stage!

----------


## BG

> Exactly how I've always felt. The mirror is far more important. No damn scales on stage!


Nope, its just a number.

----------


## BG

Worked real hard today and have another day like it tomorrow so I skipping gym but will do push ups, pull ups and wheel at home.

----------


## kelkel

> Worked real hard today and have another day like it tomorrow so I skipping gym but will do push ups, pull ups and wheel at home.



Why not just a rest day with maybe some light cardio? Yes, I said the "C" word.

----------


## austinite

Man. This is a great thread so far. Tuning in for sure. Keep it up BG, looking strong brother!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Why not just a rest day with maybe some light *cardio? Yes, I said the "C" word*.


Shocked!

----------


## BG

> Why not just a rest day with maybe some light cardio? Yes, I said the "C" word.


The gym is so far away and my knees are already a little sore from all the cardio. I'm going to also take tonight off my body was pretty tired and the weather is getting colder here so everybody's going to be getting sick so I'm going to give my Immune system chance to catch back up.

Wow you said the word........breakthrough!

----------


## tarmyg

Damn BG, look a bit small, probably not more than twice my size. Nice work!

----------


## NACH3

> Yeah, I log stuff and everything. Sometimes it’s not even made up!


Lmfao hahaha I hear ya got one myself lol  :Wink:

----------


## ghettoboyd

I thinks its time I too started a log again I kind of miss the comp and the daily reports...I was kind of waiting to see if we would get another comp going with some of us older more seasoned members but we will see how much interest there is after the current one plays out...im thinking there is like 3.5-4 weeks left or something like that I'm anxious to see the results...good luck again to all...

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I thinks its time I too started a log again I kind of miss the comp and the daily reports...I was kind of waiting to see if we would get another comp going with some of us older more seasoned members but we will see how much interest there is after the current one plays out...im thinking there is like 3.5-4 weeks left or something like that I'm anxious to see the results...good luck again to all...


A second this, reading your log was very motivating and enjoyable

----------


## BG

That's what the sub-forum is for......to keep track of what your doing and it gives you daily motivation.

----------


## MuscleScience

> That's what the sub-forum is for......to keep track of what your doing and it gives you daily motivation.


Are you going to move all current logs to that forum?

----------


## BG

> Are you going to move all current logs to that forum?


No not unless someone wants it done. I just didn't want mine right out there in the lounge and figured maybe other people felt the same. Oh well if this is the only log in here and 12 years gets me my own sub-forum.......its something  :Wink:

----------


## BG

Update: The time off helped the ache's and pains. I was training solid for a long time and then I turned it up. Its hard to train full bore with out any gear, my trt is 165mgs of cyp ew so I cant go hardcore to long or my body starts to break down. I just have to be sure to hit the cardio first thing tomorrow, its so easy just to walk right on by.........like its not even there. So many times when I've taken a break, no matter how long or short it was I seemed to drop cardio, probably some half ass excuse about not doing to much the first day back or some shit like that. I put in an order to TrueNutrition so I have some PeptaPro coming so Ill be getting back to taking shakes post workout, Im not a huge fan but I just dont think Im getting my pwo whole food meal in quick enough.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Update: The time off helped the ache's and pains. I was training solid for a long time and then I turned it up. Its hard to train full bore with out any gear, my trt is 165mgs of cyp ew so I cant go hardcore to long or my body starts to break down. I just have to be sure to hit the cardio first thing tomorrow, its so easy just to walk right on by.........like its not even there. So many times when I've taken a break, no matter how long or short it was I seemed to drop cardio, probably some half ass excuse about not doing to much the first day back or some shit like that. I put in an order to TrueNutrition so I have some PeptaPro coming so Ill be getting back to taking shakes post workout, Im not a huge fan but I just dont think Im getting my pwo whole food meal in quick enough.


I was so damn beat up from legs yesterday that I thought going for a light jog would be good for them. After I got my heart rate up I let my legs air it out a bit. I fell 90% better than before the cardio, seemed to work out all the sore and stuff spots.

----------


## tarmyg

Personally, I would not mind all logs that are currently in the Lounge to be gathered here as it would make it easier to follow and I follow all of them.

----------


## BG

> I was so damn beat up from legs yesterday that I thought going for a light jog would be good for them. After I got my heart rate up I let my legs air it out a bit. I fell 90% better than before the cardio, seemed to work out all the sore and stuff spots.


Nice MS it sure does help, at this point every little thing counts. I've been hanging everyday, before training/after and off days which has made a huge difference with my shoulder and arms. How much stretching do you do? It's a must every day for me now, serious stretching.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Nice MS it sure does help, at this point every little thing counts. I've been hanging everyday, before training/after and off days which has made a huge difference with my shoulder and arms. How much stretching do you do? It's a must every day for me now, serious stretching.


I’m doing a shit load of stretching now. It takes more and more to get the machine started and maintained.

----------


## BG

> I’m doing a shit load of stretching now. It takes more and more to get the machine started and maintained.


I'm with you 100%. Cardio before helps me also, gets me warmed up and preworkout flowing.

----------


## BG

Thursday just a quick workout since taking the last three days off.

Cardio-1 mile of elliptical level 9 in 6 minutes

Shoulders/Chest/Back

Side/Front Mid laterals
Wide/Close grip row machine
Flat Db's
Shoulder press palms in and regular
Lat pull downs

1.5 miles of HIIT cardio

----------


## MuscleScience

> I'm with you 100%. Cardio before helps me also, gets me warmed up and preworkout flowing.


I do about 15-20 minutes before a leg day especially. It really seems to help stimulate the nervous system and hype me up more. My lifts are always better if I do something like that.

----------


## kelkel

> I’m doing a shit load of stretching now.



More flexibility could have (arguably) prevented my recent hamstring tear.

----------


## BG

> More flexibility could have (arguably) prevented my recent hamstring tear.


Past year Ive been doing 30 minutes of "warm-up" and days I dont I can feel a huge difference in my work-out and recovery. I hang before and after, its helped my arm/shoulder pain so much.




> I do about 15-20 minutes before a leg day especially. It really seems to help stimulate the nervous system and hype me up more. My lifts are always better if I do something like that.


I dont feel right if I dont do my quick mile of cardio first, nothing crazy before, just something then I do a hard core session after training is dont.

----------


## Bio-Active

How did I miss this. I better get reading and get caught up... lol

----------


## BG

> How did I miss this. I better get reading and get caught up... lol


Hey buddy

----------


## BG

I took yesterday off also, I have some Geno's on the way so Im letting my body heal as much as it can on its own then when they arrive Im going to train at 50-60% for 4 weeks to let the gh do its work on strengthening my worn out ligaments and tendons. I also grabbed some t-3, so for these first four weeks Im going to focus primarily on getting the bf I want off, starting with 2 weeks of "my" carb cycling then a week of keto, Ill stick to my normal cardio regimen only adding jump rope on my off days at home. Ill decide on what to do diet wise at the end of the 4 weeks, best case scenario would be to re-introduce my normal amount of carbs right back in, hopefully my body will be feeling as good as it possibly could be and hit things hard getting some gains that have been alluding me for the past 2 years  :Smilie: 

Off to the gym, have a good morning fella's.

----------


## BG

Sun morning

Stretching

Cardio-Elliptical mile on level 9 6:30

Legs-

Calves Horizontal leg press machine toes in
Single leg front extension pause twisting foot in at the end
Kneeling ham curls slow paused
V-squat two half reps then 1 full repeated for 15
Hack squat ass deep only half way up, using this as a lower back strengthener only 4 plates
Back squat knee hurt so only did 2 sets of one plate to stretch

Cardio-1.5 miles of HIIT sweat shirt and hood on

----------


## NACH3

Today’s w/o 

Chest bis

- hammer strength incline 
2w/ups 
1w(4plates) 5 drop 3plates 8+RP1.5

- Incline DB presses 
2w 12reps total exactly w/both sets 

- incline DB flys 
2w heavy 7/5+ 

- vertical chest press 
2w 
Stayed in rep range the whole w/o went great 
bis 
Pinned my inner head last night 

DB Preachers of back of incline 
W/u 
1w(45s) 12 RP 2 done

Rev curls 
1w 70 8 60 5 50 4

Cable drag curls 
1w DD 

CG CABLE CURLS 
1w DD 

WHEW that pin in the inner head gave me a fukin outstanding pump lol loved it could touch my nose haha 
45min

Measured my arms cold last night 18” really 17 7/8ths lol :Wink:

----------


## BG

> Today’s w/o 
> 
> Chest bis
> 
> - hammer strength incline 
> 2w/ups 
> 1w(4plates) 5 drop 3plates 8+RP1.5
> 
> - Incline DB presses 
> ...


Great work out and very nice on the 18's  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleScience

> Great work out and very nice on the 18's


Only thing 18” on me is my...right tibia

----------


## NACH3

> Great work out and very nice on the 18's


Thx buddy - I’m surprised I held onto this much strength in the amount of time off and held the tissue I did not 2wks in and waist thinning everything else growing already

----------


## NACH3

> Sun morning
> 
> Stretching
> 
> Cardio-Elliptical mile on level 9 6:30
> 
> Legs-
> 
> Calves Horizontal leg press machine toes in
> ...


I love using th hack squat for low back and to burn your ur damn quads out too  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Today’s lift 

- seated CG rows 
2w/u
2w(stacked) Drop 

- BB Bent over rows
W/u 
2w(275)6/4+ Drop 3

- one arm rows 
3w 8-12

- lat pulldowns(hit these last todayto really stretch the lats out they were on fire 
2w heavy DD 

- weighted hypers 
2w to failure

25 min I was flying fellas 20-30sec in between 2w and no rest with drops etc Fastest back w/o or shall I say most intense - won’t be long b4 I’m doing 315 on BB Bent over rows

----------


## NACH3

> Personally, I would not mind all logs that are currently in the Lounge to be gathered here as it would make it easier to follow and I follow all of them.


That’s a pretty good idea imho as well

----------


## MuscleScience

> I love using th hack squat for low back and to burn your ur damn quads out too


Doing hack squats for the first time in nearly 20 years has been key to developing my lower quad strength and size back. My lowerquads were so unbelievably weak it’s not even funny.

----------


## NACH3

> Doing hack squats for the first time in nearly 20 years has been key to developing my lower quad strength and size back. My lowerquads were so unbelievably weak it’s not even funny.


Always been my weak point too - my hammies are the big part of my leg

----------


## BG

> Doing hack squats for the first time in nearly 20 years has been key to developing my lower quad strength and size back.





> I love using th hack squat for low back and to burn your ur damn quads out too


Yup this is my go to for both those reason's.

----------


## BG

Tuesday

Didnt have a ton of energy tonight and I figure its from Sunday legs/work/yard. I also took it easy on the stims because it was getting late.

Cardio-1 mile
Stretch, but shorted my legs which I will pay for tomorrow

Chest
Kettle 3 position lateral raises
Cables shoulder high light to stretch and get blood in my shoulders
Flat db's, got to weight where 10 felt good and did 3 working sets
Decline bench 2 sets until my arm hurt to bad to continue  :Frown: 
Incline smith 3 sets of 20 then 2 sets at 10 (I fatigue my chest then my working set can be less weight, its just better this way)

Cardio-1.5 miles 9+mph

----------


## MuscleScience

> Tuesday
> 
> Didnt have a ton of energy tonight and I figure its from Sunday legs/work/yard. I also took it easy on the stims because it was getting late.
> 
> Cardio-1 mile
> Stretch, but shorted my legs which I will pay for tomorrow
> 
> Chest
> Kettle 3 position lateral raises
> ...


Been dropping any BF yet?

----------


## BG

Sorry MS I thought I answered you last night. Been dropping a little, I havent received my GH/t3 yet so I havent turned things up. Im going to try to get some pics tonight as a reference and I will start as soon as my pack arrives, kinda placebo affect  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleScience

> Sorry MS I thought I answered you last night. Been dropping a little, I havent received my GH/t3 yet so I havent turned things up. Im going to try to get some pics tonight as a reference and I will start as soon as my pack arrives, kinda placebo affect


What’s a good dosage of GH for fat loss?

----------


## BG

> What’s a good dosage of GH for fat loss?


I wouldn't run anything under 3iu and of course more the better fat loss you will get. 3iu's and a good diet/cardio you can really do well. If you add some tren , not much, but a little you can really shred down.

----------


## BG

Thursday

Stretching/Not enough warm up  :Wink: 

Cardio 1 mile elliptical 6:30

So I have come to the conclusion I need to warm up more, I usually train and if things feel good I get a good work out in, if not I just hit cardio and ab's. But last night I fought through the ache's/pains and I started get some good sets in so I came to the conclusion I need to get more blood into my whole upper body. Im going to go back to doing a few sets of arms and pull ups before I start my actual work out. This should make a big difference..........not sure why I ever stopped.

Shoulders

Db up rights hammer and normal grip switched in one set w/db shrug supers
Db fly's
Db presses
Easy up rights w/front raise supers

Back

Hammer plate lat pull downs
Plate T bars v-grip and palms down
Close grip pull downs
Hammer seated plate row 3 different grips

Abs

Cardio 1 mile elliptical 7 min

----------


## MuscleScience

Heres one for you BG.

Shoulders and arms today. 

Warmup: battle ropes, SITs exercises, pushups 

SM Shoulder press:
135x10
185x10
185x10
205x5
225x3
135x15 burn outs

DB flies: strict form straight into pushups  
3WS at 25lbs 
3WS push-ups 20-30


DB bicep curls: 
3 WS at 30lbs

DB French press:
70x10
80x10
90x10

EZ curl bar super set:
Bicep curls 3WS 75lb x10
Incline skull crushers 3WS 75x10
Close grip press 3WS 75x10 

DB Hammer curls cross body:
2ws 25x10
1ws 30x10

DB Hammer Curls regular:
3WS 25x10

DB Lateral raise into 45 degree raise into rear delt

4 WS 15lbs x15 for all three exercises. 

CC lower pulley front raises: straight into push downs 
3WS 20lbs

High pulley tri pressdowns: 
3WS 40x10

Bicep burnouts:
20lb dB to failure

Cardio: 45 min HIIT followed by 15min stair stepper.

Comments: 
Another brutal workout, I had to catchup on my cardio and some other things since my back workout on Tuesday killed and I hurt my quad on squats. Cardio actually went ok with my quad. I wrapped it pretty tight and it didnt bother it much. I had a massive massive pump, which was the way I designed it. It appears Im finally starting to lean out as my vascularity is coming in good. Again I should be much leaner and vascular at this point but I guess as we age it doesnt bounce back like it use too.  :LOL:

----------


## BG

> Here’s one for you BG.
> 
> Shoulders and arms today. 
> 
> Warmup: battle ropes, SITs exercises, pushups 
> 
> SM Shoulder press:
> 135x10
> 185x10
> ...


Great work out! I really like the warm up, I was talking with my wife and she mentioned I stopped doing push-ups before the gym so I have to remember to do those also  :Smilie:  I like the variety and burn outs, well done! Now that you have your workouts going well, make sure to keep the feel for pull backs, I've come to realize I have to give my body breaks.......often, even if its a real easy day of just getting a pump.

Big thing I noticed was my lack of recovery, the gh should help but Im working on my sleep now, I know Im not getting enough for my body to do what it has to naturally. I just added a bedtime shake on training days which has helped a lot, but I have to becareful of spill over into bf. The hardest thing right now is figuring out the amount of food I can eat without gaining bf but is also enough to recover and build muscle. I used to keep my trt so high, plus cycling pretty often allowed for a much greater tolerance for eating more. I really miss running gear, but this is what I get for not being more responsible with it. How do you feel your recovery is? Did you start trt? Theres a real fine line on how hard we (or atleast myself) can train and for how long with out our bodies breaking down. Much thought has to going into every aspect now, this is why Kel was such a blessing for me, he opened my eyes to this and has prolonged body building for me.

----------


## kelkel

> Much thought has to going into every aspect now, this is why Kel was such a blessing for me, he opened my eyes to this and has prolonged body building for me.


Thank you BG. Means a lot.

----------


## BG

> Thank you BG. Means a lot.


Thank you, I appreciate all your help.

----------


## BG

Sunday

Update:So I added some light cables today in my warm up, just to get some blood in my shoulders and chest. Got some push-ups in also pretraining so I felt better faster once I got in the gym. I've come to realize its now or never for me to save my chest, I have lost a lot of muscle and shape, its bothering me. So along with bf loss, I'm going to focus on rebuilding my chest for the next 4 weeks. Diet starts tomorrow and also I just switched brands of cyp so it will be another thing I have to keep a watch on. Supps landed so Im ready to get this thing started  :Smilie: 

Stretching/warm up

Cardio-1 mile 6:15 elliptical

Arms

Seated overhead cable ropes
Standing single arm cable curls
Seated straight bar crushers w/body weight flat bench dips supers
Single arm seated concentration curls w/flat bar curl supers
Standing db twist/hammer to chest back and forth

Seems I shorted my tri's, Ill make up for it during the week (REMEMBER)

Kneeling rope ab's

1 mile of cardio

----------


## Quester

This is great BG. VERY MOTIVATING! I'm inspired to get back to my "self-care." I'd gotten real stressed with school and quit on myself, which probably made it worse. I've been thinking about getting back to it. I'd like to start a log as well. Being in the comp made me more accountable. I'm sick this week and I'm moving to a new apartment while still going to school but I'm thinking of starting next week.

----------


## BG

> This is great BG. VERY MOTIVATING! I'm inspired to get back to my "self-care." I'd gotten real stressed with school and quit on myself, which probably made it worse. I've been thinking about getting back to it. I'd like to start a log as well. Being in the comp made me more accountable. I'm sick this week and I'm moving to a new apartment while still going to school but I'm thinking of starting next week.


Start with something just to get going until life is more "stable", a log will help you focus and motivate. Last thing you want to do is pull the plug on training when things are getting tough, pull back yes, but stop makes it hard to start again and after a little bit of time off you start to feel worse. Good luck, get back going, even if its just a few days.

----------


## MuscleScience

> This is great BG. VERY MOTIVATING! I'm inspired to get back to my "self-care." I'd gotten real stressed with school and quit on myself, which probably made it worse. I've been thinking about getting back to it. I'd like to start a log as well. Being in the comp made me more accountable. I'm sick this week and I'm moving to a new apartment while still going to school but I'm thinking of starting next week.


I always went and lifted right after class to destress. I would not of made it through 10 years of school and a thesis defense without it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I always went and lifted right after class to destress. I would not of made it through 10 years of school and a thesis defense without it.


I use to do the same thing. 

My powerlifting workouts were about an hour after class, perfect for eating and lifting

----------


## MuscleScience

> I use to do the same thing. 
> 
> My powerlifting workouts were about an hour after class, perfect for eating and lifting


I would take my pre-workout. Drop a massive deuce, play a little Alice In Chains and rock that B out.

----------


## BG

UPDATE:

So of course work gets crazy when I decide Im going to turn things up but Ive been hanging on. Last chest day I did cable crosses for sets of 20.......must have been 140-160 easy. Next day my arms and chest were in shock, crap man work sucked and I was wore out, but it was a good workout. So I guess Im going to just do a pull back type of training and use it to let my aches and pains go away and strengthen with lighter weights. Hopefully next week I can get some good workouts worth posting  :Smilie:

----------


## Obs

> UPDATE:
> 
> So of course work gets crazy when I decide Im going to turn things up but Ive been hanging on. Last chest day I did cable crosses for sets of 20.......must have been 140-160 easy. Next day my arms and chest were in shock, crap man work sucked and I was wore out, but it was a good workout. So I guess Im going to just do a pull back type of training and use it to let my aches and pains go away and strengthen with lighter weights. Hopefully next week I can get some good workouts worth posting


Work is my biggest enemy in this game

----------


## BG

> Work is my biggest enemy in this game


Same here, would love to have a couple of years where I could focus solely on training and see what I could accomplish.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Same here, would love to have a couple of years where I could focus solely on training and see what I could accomplish.


Mine is diet, it’s sooo hard. Especially when I’m bored.

----------


## BG

> Mine is diet, it’s sooo hard. Especially when I’m bored.


Just for the record.........that’s not a very good excuse.......just being straight with you.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Just for the record.........that’s not a very good excuse.......just being straight with you.


Totally agree

----------


## BG

UPDATE:
Well it's been a tough couple of weeks, to start I was running my trt to low without doing blood work, I was trying to be "healthier" but it back fired. I wasnt thinking about how far off ugl test dosages are in correlation to what the labels say. Just for a reference, I used to test all my gear before ORD and my sources would send me extra for doing it, none tested to what the label stated, always 40mgs low. Now you have to take into consideration that raws were SO much better back then, not even close to what guys are getting these days. Most of the big raw manufacturers were arrested, went far under ground or just closed up after ORD, you can check with any of the old school guys, ugl's used to be very good back in the day. I upped my trt to 300mgs as per label and Im feeling way better, what a difference! The past week and a half work crushed me, stress, working long days but I kept my training up I just didnt have time to post it but thing have leveled off. On top of all that my Uncle past, so I had that to deal with that. My workouts are getting better and better, Im very happy with how things are going so right now Im just focusing on getting real good med weight training in and hitting lagging parts because of my inability to train them hard before because of injuries. A few more weeks of this and Im going to turn things up a little, see if I can really get things going. I miss training hard, all this pussy little training of late was depressing me, I need to be the old me, the other way just doesnt work at this point.

----------


## hammerheart

What levels do you usually keep T at?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

----------


## BG

> What levels do you usually keep T at?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


1100 but Ill be honest I havent had bloodwork in a little while because I lost my insurance but thats the minimum I can keep it at and maintain, 1400+ I can make gains.

----------


## BG

Thursday Back/Shoulders

Best feeling workout Ive had in a long time, felt like the old me. As I said in my "update" I raised my test to 325 but its made my tinnitus get worst so I dropped a little in my last inject so I should be at 275mg ew right now. Hopefully I still feel as good but I cant take the ringing in my ear being like it was. I was shot Friday after this work out, I had restless arm syndrome at night, it was pretty crazy, but Im real happy with the way I feel.

Stretching
1 mile cardio-6:15 seconds, great warm up but I was soaked for the rest of my workout.
Warm up-V-grip preacher, rope tri's and chest cables

Back

Close grip pull downs-alternated leaning back every other set, 6 sets getting blood flowing
Hammer pull downs
Bent over rows
Seated rows close grip w/straight bar lat push downs

Shoulders/Rear delts

Face pulls
Cable crosses
Up rights
Laterals

Abs

Very happy, my back has lost some size so I focused on that and will get some more shoulders in on Sunday.

----------


## hammerheart

> 1100 but Ill be honest I havent had bloodwork in a little while because I lost my insurance but thats the minimum I can keep it at and maintain, 1400+ I can make gains.


I have been suspicious too of lately about my Test, I'm on a ridiculous dose of adex (daily liquid micro-dose, totaling 0.2mg weekly) and I'm running my Test at 350mg weekly, yet I'm experiencing the low E2 blues and joint pain.

The tinnitus mine gets worse too on hormones surges and low, the stabler I stay the more tinnitus free I am. In fact, I never had it before TRT...

----------


## BG

> I have been suspicious too of lately about my Test, I'm on a ridiculous dose of adex (daily liquid micro-dose, totaling 0.2mg weekly) and I'm running my Test at 350mg weekly, yet I'm experiencing the low E2 blues and joint pain.
> 
> The tinnitus mine gets worse too on hormones surges and low, the stabler I stay the more tinnitus free I am. In fact, I never had it before TRT...


As far as test Ive been battling it like crazy, the last three brands have been garbage, my levels have been up and down so much the past 6 months Ive gotten some acne issues. Right now I dont care about dosage, Imm going by feel. The cyp I just got seems to be pretty good so I grabbed 60ml of the same batch and Im just going to go with this and like I said by feel. Im running a pretty high dose of aromisan, I too kinda have the E2 blues but hopefully with the higher test dosage it will level out, Im not quite sure if its low test or low E2, once I know my test dosage is good then if I still have those "issues" Ill lower my aromisan, but I have gyno issues but maybe they will go away once my levels stabilize. Bloodwork is coming soon, I have to take care of a few financial things that popped up, but once I think my blood levels haver stabilized Im going to hit the Doc up. Ive been on trt for 12 years now, so I have an idea of how I feel when Im at 1100, in the past I have gone for BW routinely. 

Have you tried to go up a bit with your trt? Is it ugl test?

As far as tinnitus mine is directly affected by my bp, so the higher my test levels the higher my bp is so the ringing increases. Then if you add in bad food it will get real bad, also Nsaids, high dose caffeine and Nyquil greatly affect it, now with the test increase I have to be diligent with what I eat and take. I do breathing exercises when I get into bed so my heart rate lowers and it "tones" down, otherwise I wouldn't be able to sleep. Have you checked your bp before and after trt?

----------


## hammerheart

> As far as test Ive been battling it like crazy, the last three brands have been garbage, my levels have been up and down so much the past 6 months Ive gotten some acne issues. Right now I dont care about dosage, Imm going by feel. The cyp I just got seems to be pretty good so I grabbed 60ml of the same batch and Im just going to go with this and like I said by feel. Im running a pretty high dose of aromisan, I too kinda have the E2 blues but hopefully with the higher test dosage it will level out, Im not quite sure if its low test or low E2, once I know my test dosage is good then if I still have those "issues" Ill lower my aromisan, but I have gyno issues but maybe they will go away once my levels stabilize. Bloodwork is coming soon, I have to take care of a few financial things that popped up, but once I think my blood levels haver stabilized Im going to hit the Doc up. Ive been on trt for 12 years now, so I have an idea of how I feel when Im at 1100, in the past I have gone for BW routinely. 
> 
> Have you tried to go up a bit with your trt? Is it ugl test?
> 
> As far as tinnitus mine is directly affected by my bp, so the higher my test levels the higher my bp is so the ringing increases. Then if you add in bad food it will get real bad, also Nsaids, high dose caffeine and Nyquil greatly affect it, now with the test increase I have to be diligent with what I eat and take. I do breathing exercises when I get into bed so my heart rate lowers and it "tones" down, otherwise I wouldn't be able to sleep. Have you checked your bp before and after trt?


I have true gyno too (relatively small lumps) and it has been flaring of lately, it is to my understanding that the process once triggered won't usually solve on its own no matter how stabilized, so I'll try raloxifene to get it under control, before it gets any worse.

Yes I have few different brands of UGL in the closet and just finished a vial, I'll try a different brand and stay same dosage, eventually adjusting AI by feel and pull bloods in December. My limitation with BW are that lab assay for Test levels can't read above 1350, and I cannot get sensitive E2 anywhere here in Europe, standard assay isn't that much of help.

I can actually get pharma grade gear (Testoviron , scripted), but I hate its thickness with a passion as I pin with 27g slins.

Health-wise, I can somewhat afford higher T levels. I'm a poor DHT converter (PSA was actually higher before TRT) and my blood counts are hard limited by a genetic condition, top reading I've seen hematocrit at is 47.5%, BP stays within healthy ranges. I'm a rather poor responder to TRT and Test and if I stay within normal ranges for Test I can't get, uhm, things working. 

I had severe anxiety with low T so that BP went as high as 160/100. On TRT as long as E2 isn't on the high side it usually hovers at 115-75.


The vagus nerve travels up from the stomach to brain but also branches to the ears that's why I guess it affects the tinnitus. Mine is worse when resting or otherwise still, that's when the vagus nerve is most active (and after eating of course). If I get moving it calms down. But again, if I'm balanced, it gets almost non-existent.

----------


## BG

> I have true gyno too (relatively small lumps) and it has been flaring of lately, it is to my understanding that the process once triggered won't usually solve on its own no matter how stabilized, so I'll try raloxifene to get it under control, before it gets any worse.
> 
> Yes I have few different brands of UGL in the closet and just finished a vial, I'll try a different brand and stay same dosage, eventually adjusting AI by feel and pull bloods in December. My limitation with BW are that lab assay for Test levels can't read above 1350, and I cannot get sensitive E2 anywhere here in Europe, standard assay isn't that much of help.
> 
> I can actually get pharma grade gear (Testoviron , scripted), but I hate its thickness with a passion as I pin with 27g slins.
> 
> Health-wise, I can somewhat afford higher T levels. I'm a poor DHT converter (PSA was actually higher before TRT) and my blood counts are hard limited by a genetic condition, top reading I've seen hematocrit at is 47.5%, BP stays within healthy ranges. I'm a rather poor responder to TRT and Test and if I stay within normal ranges for Test I can't get, uhm, things working. 
> 
> I had severe anxiety with low T so that BP went as high as 160/100. On TRT as long as E2 isn't on the high side it usually hovers at 115-75.
> ...


Interesting. As far as the testoviron have you tried to run it under hot water? Right now the test I use is thick also, plus I keep my room pretty chilled so I run it under hot water and it it injects much easier. I would run scripted test if I was you, get some bigger pins, it will be worth it.

----------


## BG

Sunday

Stretching warmup

cardio-1 mile 7 min

Shoulders

Bent over fly's
Kettle laterals for 3 different angles w/shrug supers
Straight bar up rights w/straight bar front raise supers
Smith machine press

Arms
Hammer sterngth machine preacher curls, very slow
Standing cables
Db twist curl/hammer curl/side chest hammer curl 10 each 30 reps per set
Db-concentrated knee curls

Tri's 

Seated overhead ropes
Cable kick backs
Over head short straight bar extensions
Single arm cable push downs

Legs

Deads just a few sets
Front extensions
Ham curls

----------


## BG

Tuesday 

Stretching/warmup
Cardio-1 mile 

Chest

Cables-2 different heights three different angles per set 30 reps per set total
Flat db’s
Incline smith

Abs

My shoulders were pretty sore still from Sunday, that was the First time I really Pressed in a while so I took it easy on chest my right shoulder was still tender a little bit .

----------


## Obs

> Tuesday 
> 
> Stretching/warmup
> Cardio-1 mile 
> 
> Chest
> 
> Cables-2 different heights three different angles per set 30 reps per set total
> Flat db’s
> ...


Wtf? You gonna start a crossfit program?

----------


## BG

> Wtf? You gonna start a crossfit program?


What do you mean?

----------


## Obs

> What do you mean?


I was jesting about the cardio.
How old are you if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## BG

Im 43. As far as the cardio its hard to keep the bf off at this age, only on trt and trying to hold my size. I notice every year its easier to put on fat as it is to take it off. Hard to stay big and lean without more gear.

----------


## Obs

> Im 43. As far as the cardio its hard to keep the bf off at this age, only on trt and trying to hold my size. I notice every year its easier to put on fat as it is to take it off. Hard to stay big and lean without more gear.


I undestand. I was only kidding around. I can't picture a big dude like you running.

----------


## Obs

https://youtu.be/0nPPqbd9hLM
We got a video of you when that car pulled into the jogging path...

----------


## BG

> I undestand. I was only kidding around. I can't picture a big dude like you running.


My wife makes fun of me, I dont dont give a shit  :Wink:

----------


## clarky.

Neurofeedback Shows Promise in Treating Tinnitus - Neuroscience News
Your most likely to see it in here.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Im 43. As far as the cardio its hard to keep the bf off at this age, only on trt and trying to hold my size*. I notice every year its easier to put on fat as it is to take it off.* Hard to stay big and lean without more gear.


Ain’t that the truth! 

I think for me, going to a strident ketogenic diet is going to have to be my lifestyle from now on. Any carb I take in seems to go to fat lol

----------


## kelkel

> My wife makes fun of me



Smart woman.

----------


## BG

> Neurofeedback Shows Promise in Treating Tinnitus - Neuroscience News
> Your most likely to see it in here.


Thanks Clarky I’ll definitely read that tonight




> Ain’t that the truth! 
> 
> I think for me, going to a strident ketogenic diet is going to have to be my lifestyle from now on. Any carb I take in seems to go to fat lol


I don’t eat much carbs at all anymore, mainly oats in the am, a little rice with lunch and waxey in my post workout shake. This week I’m going with pasta lunch, I want to see if I get better pumps, something just seems a little off still so it may be the lack of carbs. It’s hard to figure out a happy medium now, trying to Stay big but lean at the same time, it’s real tricky.



> Smart woman.


Whatever..........She’s e still with me so she can’t be that smart  :Wink:

----------


## kelkel

> Whatever..........She’s e still with me so she can’t be that smart



Got me there. I'll leave now.

----------


## clarky.

Your welcome BG.

----------

